# Lake Cove That's My Boy?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Treson. The winningest poodle of all time. From the Lakecove web site:

_In two years of showing, Treson had won 169 All-Breed Best in Shows, 23 Specialty Best in Show, including Best Of Breed (when less than two years of age) at the Poodle Club of America in 1997, 345 Non-Sporting Group #1’s, which included (3) consecutive Group #1's at the Westminster Kennel Club._

He drowned in a swimming pool.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Omg that is terrible. Abolustely horrible! Ugh. I have a swimming pool in my backyard and I am very scared of this happening. I don't know what I would do.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Poor guy  Thats terrible.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, that just feeds into my worst nightmare .... my dog in some sort of dire situation that I can't help him out of. 

When we took V on the ferry to France, I told my S.O. that if the ferry started sinking, we WERE rescuing the dog, no matter what. That is a completely stupid attitude, I know. In fact, story in the news today about two young men who drowned in the Thames trying to rescue their dog. Dog got himself out. And clearly hadn't read the Original Patented Lassie Guide for Dog Behaviour, because the dog didn't jump in to save the owner!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I had similar thoughts about the ferry, JE - even decided that if I were to take mine abroad it would be by the Chunnel, so we were all together if anything happened!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How awful! Such a tragic ending to such a magnificent life.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So sad!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Thats such a shame..

Chocolatemille: they make some kind of ramp you can put in the pool so if they do fall in they can get them self out you might check in to it just for piece of mind god willing the will never need to use it.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

fjm said:


> I had similar thoughts about the ferry, JE - even decided that if I were to take mine abroad it would be by the Chunnel, so we were all together if anything happened!


I know, what is it with that fear? Something just as bad could happen when I'm with him, but somehow the idea of him alone and in a bad situation just makes me insane.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Another thing you can do is always have them in lifejackets when they are out there. We won't let our dogs out by themselves around the pool and they still wear lifejackets.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It would be a pain in the a** to put a lifejacket on Henry and Millie every single time they get let outside!!! I do use a lifejacket for swimming though!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

How sad.

But aren't they water dogs? Couldn't they swim out? Or do you think it's panicking that does it?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Bella's Momma said:


> How sad.
> 
> But aren't they water dogs? Couldn't they swim out? Or do you think it's panicking that does it?


Just because poodles are considered "water dogs" doesn't mean they instinctively know how to swim. Also, most dogs are not able to get out of a pool. They don't know where the steps are and they can't pull themselves out from the side. They can't just step out of the water like in a lake or pond. A mixture of panic and exhaustion can cause them to drown easily. That's why I am so terrified with my pool in the backyard!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I was told that there wasnt a spot that he could get out of the pool.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

from below the edge of a pool, in a dogs eyes, the steps aren't at all obvious! Even normal landmarks like the surrounding garden and fence etc aren't obvious when your face is below the pool edge... They only go to the nearest edge, and scramble around. Usually the level of the pool means they cannot get their front feet up and over the edge very well, and even if they can, the edge of the pool is usually a flat surface so there's nothing at all for the dog to be able to pull themselves up against (nor can the push against anything from behind) so they scramble about and panic at being unable to escape. The panic causes them to scramble about all the more, causing them to panic all the more, and they simply drown, very quickly. Doesn't matter how well a dog can swim, if they panic they will loose energy very fast and they don't have the consciousness to simply 'tread water' until help comes...

If we had a pool, I'd do some serious training to teach them where the steps are; put large planters or something either side of the steps (perhaps with those solar lights in them or something too, in case of a night time fall!) to create an obvious landmark that can be seen from below the level of the pool (where a dogs face would be!), and do heaps of training; jumping into the pool, and swimming back to the planters/steps for a treat. Lots. Or failing that, getting one of those floating pet ramps that provides a place for them to scramble out of the pool onto and training them to use that; again with a large obvious landmark right at the pool edge for them to navigate to it.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree with Duster !!!!!!!

If I had a pool I would teach the dog how to swim and dive and also make a special ramp for him to have to climb out that would be VERY visible and obvious for him. I would train him to use it exclusively any time he is in the pool and has to get out !!!! I think that "kid's pool fencing" would be vise to have anyways !!!!

That is so tragic - I can not even imagine the magnitude of a grief after something like that happens : ((((


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I spent all summer trying to teach Henry and Millie how to get out of my parent's pool! Henry almost has a panic attack if you put his paw in the water. Millie likes to swim, but no matter HOW many times I led her to the steps, repeat, repeat..she STILL chooses the SIDE of the pool every time..:doh:

I've given up and decided that next year a ramp would be a good idea!


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

This s why a pool should be safely fenced at all times. My parents had 2 gates between hte back door and the pool and one was a 2 hand gate,akthough one time we had to run and rescue one of their cats that was walking on the cover on the ice when the ice decided to break up and the soft cover sunk under her weight. The only reason we were able to save her was I was standing on the deck taking a photo of her at the time! I stil lhave no idea how I cleared the 2 fences! 


My parents had the steps of their pool painted sevreal colours to make it easier for the kids to know where they were,my one dog that would swim with us could find them but my other who hated the water always panicked when he jumped in to "save" me.


----------

